# Molotov et Apple TV



## odubief (25 Octobre 2017)

bonjour,
Est il possible de revenir en arrière (pas forcément au début) sur un programme tv avec Molotov. On peut faire pause/play mais je n’arrive pas revenir en arrière pour revoir une scène par exemple.


----------



## Alino06 (2 Novembre 2017)

Ça dépend de la chaîne, sur M6 c’est possible par exemple


----------



## jmaubert (2 Novembre 2017)

Oui, c'est bien çà. J'ai l'impression que sur les chaines du groupe TF1, c'est impossible ( il faut bien nous imposer la pub ! ). C'est la même chose sur Mycanal .


----------



## colossus928 (19 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Je viens de tester cette fonction sur ATV de demo à la fnac.
Et cela semble impossible sur les chaîne du groupe TF1 et M6...
Est-ce possible quand on a un abonnement mensuel ? Même celui à 4€ ?

Si non ça remet en cause mon achat.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## jmaubert (19 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir,
C'est impossible sur la version gratuite et je pense que ce doit également  être le cas sur la version à 4€. A voir, maintenant sur un abonnement plus cher. Mais je crois que cela ne dépend pas de Molotov.
tu n'achèterai l'Apple TV que pour Molotov ?


----------



## colossus928 (20 Novembre 2017)

En fait après avoir eu une bbox classique qui fonctionnait très bien à mes yeux (contrôle du direct partout, Netflix intégré), j'ai eu il y a quelques jours la freebox Crystal qui est vraiment naze pour nos jours.
Pas de contrôle du direct propre, absence de Netflix, ergonomie à chier et design dépassé...

Pour dépanner Netflix, j'ai mon adaptateur lightning HDMI qui fonctionne très bien.

Sur le long terme, j'ai eu l'idée de remplacer la freebox par une Apple TV à condition qu'elle fasse le job parfaitement, qu'elle ait une plus value dans tous les domaines.
Netflix, pas de problème.
YouTube, pareil.
Molotov, je pensais prendre l'abonnement à 4€ pour profiter des chaînes en 1080p.

Mais cette histoire de restriction sur le contrôle du direct me chiffonne...
Au final, mise à part une bien meilleure ergonomie pour la TV, je ne gagne rien. Et donc autant rester avec ma solution actuelle...

Je ne me rend pas encore compte de toutes les possibilités de l'Apple TV mais il est évident que si je venais à la prendre, je l'exploiterai bien plus que pour les besoins décrits ci dessus. C'est juste que je peux me passer de ces besoins si je ne l'acquière pas.


----------



## jmaubert (20 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,
Il est vrai que la Box Crystal est une horreur ! Cela fait longtemps que je n'ai pas eu de Box Bouygues et je ne sais plus si elle permet le contrôle du direct. Je pense que celui-ci dépend des chaines qui l'autorisent ou non. Sur mycanal, il n'y plus que les chaines payantes et quelques autres qui le permettent. Sur Molotov, de moins en moins de chaines sont concernées ( du moins avec l'abonnement gratuit ).
Pour ma part, je suis chez Sosh, l'AppleTV remplace ma box ( j'économise ainsi 5€/mois ) et me permet, bien sur, de regarder Netflix, Youtube, Eurosport Player entre autres.


----------



## colossus928 (20 Novembre 2017)

jmaubert a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il est vrai que la Box Crystal est une horreur !
> [...]



La bbox classique (aucune idée concernant la Miami qui semble bien nulle) permet le contrôle du direct même sur TF1. Elle enregistre dès qu'on arrive sur une chaîne et permet ensuite d'avancer et reculer. C'est un bonheur mais j'ai cédé à l'offre free pour économiser 21 euros par mois.

T'as Molotov sur ta box ?
Le 720p te suffit du coup ?
Ou tu regardes la TV autrement ?


----------



## jmaubert (20 Novembre 2017)

Je n'ai plus de box, uniquement l'Apple TV avec les applications Molotov, MyCanal, Youtube entre autres en 1080p. Tout est fluide la plupart du temps et fonctionne très bien. Je viens de regarder sur Molotov, le contrôle du direct fonctionne à nouveau sur France 2 et 3 ( ce n'est pas le cas sur MyCanal ) mais pas sur TF1 ni M6. Je suis persuadé que c'est une histoire de gros sous !


----------



## Preatorien (21 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir,

Pour ma part, je n’utilise plus la freebox player, je ne passe plus que par l’Apple tv.
Le contrôle du direct des chaînes de TF1 n’est pas disponible sur Molotov. Pour ma part, j’utilise EasyTV freebox (la freebox player doit être en veille) qui utilise le tuner tnt de la freebox (ayant une connexion internet pas terrible c’est pratique contrairement à Molotov) et du coups j’ai le contrôle du direct sur toutes les chaînes. Par contre pour l’instant il n’y a pas les chaînes du bouquet tv by canal. Il y a possibilité de gérer l’enregistrement des programme via l’application et d’avoir accès au disque dur de la freebox ou disques dur branchés à la freebox server (il y a un lecteur vidéo intégré à l’application).

Cordialement


----------



## colossus928 (21 Novembre 2017)

Preatorien a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Pour ma part, je n’utilise plus la freebox player, je ne passe plus que par l’Apple tv.



Ah ça c'est super. Mais il faut la TNT pour TF1 et M6 et les électriciens de mon appart' ont mis l'unique prise TNT dans la chambre...


----------



## Preatorien (21 Novembre 2017)

colossus928 a dit:


> Ah ça c'est super. Mais il faut la TNT pour TF1 et M6 et les électriciens de mon appart' ont mis l'unique prise TNT dans la chambre...



Il faut mettre votre player dans la chambre et brancher l'apple tv en wifi


----------



## colossus928 (22 Novembre 2017)

Preatorien a dit:


> Il faut mettre votre player dans la chambre et brancher l'apple tv en wifi



Pas bête.
Merci.


----------



## lescat (22 Novembre 2017)

bonjour,

j ai une apple tv 4K une tv 4K la fibre bref j ai tout pour avoir la chaine luxe tv 4k et pourtant la jauge test reste sur 1080p quelqu'un a le même soucis 

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Preatorien (23 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Limitation peut-être du à votre bande passante?


----------



## lescat (23 Novembre 2017)

Preatorien a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Limitation peut-être du à votre bande passante?



Merci pour ton retour je suis brancher en ethernet bande passante en debit descendant 860 mega donc je pense avoir une bande passante correct loool


----------



## Preatorien (23 Novembre 2017)

Et la bande passante internet?


----------



## lescat (23 Novembre 2017)

Preatorien a dit:


> Et la bande passante internet?



Desole je dois mal comprendre ta question 

Qu apel tu bande passante ? 

C est le debit de ma box ? ou puis je avoir ma bande passante ?


----------



## Preatorien (23 Novembre 2017)

Je vais exagérer mais l'apple TV peut être brancher en ethernet à 900 millions de mega (  ) sur la box et avoir une connexion internet à 0,5 mega. Du coup c'est sur que la 4K ne passera pas.
Est-ce que vous avez essayé de diffuser une video en 4K sur votre réseau interne?

Autre possibilité, je ne sais pas comment est reliée votre aTV mais si le cable HDMI n'est pas compatible 4K ça marchera pas. Il faut au moins un cable HDMI 1.4 mais à votre place je mettrais un 2.0 pour être tranquille.

Cordialement.


----------



## lescat (23 Novembre 2017)

Preatorien a dit:


> Je vais exagérer mais l'apple TV peut être brancher en ethernet à 900 millions de mega (  ) sur la box et avoir une connexion internet à 0,5 mega. Du coup c'est sur que la 4K ne passera pas.
> Est-ce que vous avez essayé de diffuser une video en 4K sur votre réseau interne?
> 
> Autre possibilité, je ne sais pas comment est reliée votre aTV mais si le cable HDMI n'est pas compatible 4K ça marchera pas. Il faut au moins un cable HDMI 1.4 mais à votre place je mettrais un 2.0 pour être tranquille.
> ...



Tout d abord c est tres apreciable votre patience 

J ai un cable hihj speed donc je pense conforme au 2.0 mon hdmi est branche sur la sortie hdmi mhl 

Donc en gros quand je fait un test speedtest sur l apple tv et qu il m afiche 860 mega c est pas credible ?


----------



## Preatorien (23 Novembre 2017)

Après si vous avez un abonnement Netflix (1er mois gratuit) vous pouvez tester du contenu en 4K.


----------



## lescat (23 Novembre 2017)

Preatorien a dit:


> Après si vous avez un abonnement Netflix (1er mois gratuit) vous pouvez tester du contenu en 4K.



Oui j ai netlix et effectivement j ai une legere sacade mais minime l image est net mais moins  fluide sur l apple tv que lorsque je l utilise via ma tele direct la c  est nikel


----------



## lescat (23 Novembre 2017)

Peut etre la qualite du cable pourtant il est pas utiliser ceux sont les cable fournis par defaut  de base


----------



## Preatorien (23 Novembre 2017)

Ca peut alors venir du cable HDMI. Pour être sur, il faudrait tester avec un HDMI 2.0.

C'est le cable HDMI de la freebox?


----------



## lescat (23 Novembre 2017)

Preatorien a dit:


> Ca peut alors venir du cable HDMI. Pour être sur, il faudrait tester avec un HDMI 2.0.
> 
> C'est le cable HDMI de la freebox?


non je suis chez orange et c est un cable noir classique ou c est indiquer sur le cable high speed les cables de base


----------



## lescat (23 Novembre 2017)

mais comment tester une bande passante car tous les site genre speed test test le debit mais connaitre sa bande passante c'est possible ?


----------



## Preatorien (23 Novembre 2017)

La bande passante internet est bonne puisque vous n'avez pas de soucis en passant par la télé.
Une question, tout contenu en 4K est moins fluide sur l'aTV (Netflix, vidéo 4K téléchargée et diffusée sur l'aTV..) que sur la TV?
Si c'est le cas, je pense que c'est le câble HDMI et si c'est le cas achetez un cable HDMI mini 1.4.

Après pour ma part, je ne vois qu'un problème de câblage HDMI.
Peut-être que quelqu'un d'autre pense à autre chose...


----------



## lescat (23 Novembre 2017)

Preatorien a dit:


> La bande passante internet est bonne puisque vous n'avez pas de soucis en passant par la télé.
> Une question, tout contenu en 4K est moins fluide sur l'aTV (Netflix, vidéo 4K téléchargée et diffusée sur l'aTV..) que sur la TV?
> Si c'est le cas, je pense que c'est le câble HDMI et si c'est le cas achetez un cable HDMI mini 1.4.
> 
> ...


oui c'est ça via ma télé samsung netflix est nickel par exemple via l apple tv moins fluide.
bref je vais prendre le risque d'acheter un cable 2.0 4K ca me servira de toute façons 

merci bcp en tous cas pour tous ces renseignements


----------



## Preatorien (23 Novembre 2017)

Petite pensée de dernière minute car vous êtes en ethernet, pareil que pour le hdmi, si le cable réseau a une faible bande passante ça risque de ramer... Il vous faut un catégorie 6 pour être tranquille (la catégorie est marqué sur le cable réseau).

Cordialement


----------



## lescat (23 Novembre 2017)

Preatorien a dit:


> Petite pensée de dernière minute car vous êtes en ethernet, pareil que pour le hdmi, si le cable réseau a une faible bande passante ça risque de ramer... Il vous faut un catégorie 6 pour être tranquille (la catégorie est marqué sur le cable réseau).
> 
> Cordialement


effectivement j ai un categorie 5


----------



## lescat (23 Novembre 2017)

mais bon quand je vois les debit d un 5 je me dit que ca doit sufir


----------



## Preatorien (23 Novembre 2017)

Vous avez testé en wifi pour voir ce que ça donne?


----------



## lescat (23 Novembre 2017)

Preatorien a dit:


> Vous avez testé en wifi pour voir ce que ça donne?


idem pour netflix legere sacade et molotov toujours la jauge sur 1080


----------



## ibabar (29 Novembre 2017)

odubief a dit:


> Est il possible de revenir en arrière (pas forcément au début) sur un programme tv avec Molotov. On peut faire pause/play mais je n’arrive pas revenir en arrière pour revoir une scène par exemple.


Oui et non.

_Déjà il faut savoir que l'interaction Molotov sur la télécommande a légèrement évolué il y a quelques semaines: avant dans un programme il suffisait d'effleurer le pavé tactile pour avancer ou reculer; à présent il faut faire pause (ou un clic sur le pavé tactile), puis avancer le curseur sur le pavé (comme avant), puis à nouveau faire play (ou reclic sur le pavé tactile).
Ça m'a gonflé au début et on s'y fait (je pense que beaucoup de monde effleurait le pavé sans le faire exprès).
_
Molotov offre toutes les possibilités, ce sont les groupes de TV qui bloquent (attachés à leur modèle économique en vigueur entre l'ORTF et le début du XXIème siècle...).
Globalement, il y a 4 groupes (au sens propre et figuré):
_ Le groupe TF1 (TF1, TMC, NT1, HD1, LCI, Histoire, TV Breizh...)
_ Le groupe France Télévisions (France 2, 3, 4, 5, Ô, et dans une moindre mesure Arte, TV5 Monde, voire Euronews)
_ Le groupe M6 (M6, W9, 6Ter, Paris Première, Téva...)
_ Le groupe Canal Plus (Canal Plus, C8, C-News, C-Star...)
_ Les chaînes indépendantes (dont la plupart des régionales)

Chaque groupe applique une politique différente:
_TF1 ne permet que le direct: tu allumes et tu regardes ce qu'il y a en cours. Peut-être le bookmark? J'avoue ne jamais regarder une seule minute de ces chaînes (pas par snobisme mais par désintérêt)
_ France TV: open bar (avec notre redevance), c'est-à-dire que tu peux tout faire comme prévu par Molotov (parfois dans la limite d'une semaine pour le replay)
_ M6 depuis très peu de temps a durci sa position pour ne plus se couper les pubs... Avant on pouvait user du Time-Shifting (et donc si on avait du "retard" sur le programme, avancer lors de la pub), maintenant c'est soit direct (comme TF1), soit "regarder au début" mais ensuite on ne peut pas interagir avec le curseur (juste mettre en pause, mais on se tapera la pub quand elle arrivera)
On peut en revanche bookmarker une émission car contrairement à France TV, une fois le programme en cours terminé, il est perdu si on ne l'a pas pris en cours (pour reformuler, tu peux le faire durer bien après sa fin horaire si tu as pris la main - en le mettant en pause par exemple - mais si tu quittes la chaîne ou l'app, c'est foutu).
Il n'y a pas de replay non plus: on peut en quelque-sorte contourner ça en bookmarkant le programme pour le regarder plus tard mais il faut y avoir pensé à priori!
_ Canal+ a une position plus souple à mi-chemin (telle que l'avait M6 auparavant), à savoir qu'on peut déplacer le curseur en cours d'émission. Ça peut réduire considérablement un show comme celui d'Hanouna (dont les coupures pubs sont immensément longues).
Pas de replay non plus comme sur M6, à la différence à nouveau qu'en bookmarkant un programme pour le visionner plus tard, on pourra zapper toutes les pubs sans problème (et amener le curseur pile à la première seconde du programme si l'horaire était mal calé).
Pour Canal+ à proprement parlé (et sa galaxie de chaînes satellites), c'est à part: pas dispo sur Molotov (même les programmes en clair): il faut pour cela passer par l'app MyCanal (ou le décodeur classique).

Globalement ce n'est pas la panacée, ça ne se substitue pas totalement à une box de FAI (plus complet sur le replay, mais sur une Freebox Révolution, c'est tellement lent et plantogène qu'on se demande si ça a un intérêt...), mais c'est rudement bien fichu (et gratuit!).
Pour les versions payantes (Plus, OCS, Ciné+, Extended), ça n'ouvre pas à d'autres fonctionnalités, uniquement des chaînes supplémentaires et un bookmark étendu (et accessoirement plus d'écrans simultanés). La version Plus peut avoir son intérêt (100h de bookmark): on est assez vite au taquet des 10h d'enregistrement sur le gratuit (faut visionner à flux tendu!! lol).
En tout cas pour moi c'est génialissime et une "killer app" pour l'Apple TV (la télécommande joue grandement: le plaisir d'usage est incomparable sur un Chromecast par exemple). Apple lui-même en a fait une démo lors d'une précédente keynote, adoubant Molotov dans ce cercle très fermé des développeurs mis en lumière et ayant le droit de monter sur scène!

_Le plus gros manque est je trouve une grille des programmes par chaînes, pour bookmarker des émissions de cette manière plutôt que de parcourir les catégories (je peux par exemple avoir envie de voir les reportages que France 5 me propose à venir, sans devoir les chercher dans les catégories idoines, certains reportages étant parfois à la lisière de plusieurs catégories)._



jmaubert a dit:


> Il est vrai que la Box Crystal est une horreur !


Une horreur ergonomique et une lenteur extrême MAIS un prix réellement hallucinant (pour qui a besoin d'un bon accès ADSL) à 1,99€/ mois!!



jmaubert a dit:


> Pour ma part, je suis chez Sosh, l'AppleTV remplace ma box


J'ai le même système: fibre FTTH (câble) chez SFR et l'Apple TV.
C'est un régal:
_ 10€/ mois, sans options inutiles (disque dur de la box, téléphonie)
_ Une seule télécommande (et design, et avec Siri!), y compris pour la TV (allumage et réglage du son via la télécommande de l'Apple TV)
_ Pas enfermé dans un menu de base qui serait uniquement dédié à la TV: je peux aller sur YouTube, Mübi, AirPlay HD (relié à mon Mac), écouter les radios, jouer, utiliser les services Apple (Music, Podcasts, Photos), ou avoir une app dédiée à un canal plus complète qu'un simple replay (malheureusement uniquement Arte et BFM pour le moment)
_ Accessoirement ça officie en tant que concentrateur Homekit pour ma domotique
_ Avec Molotov, on regarde réellement la TV différemment, par catégorie, par bookmark (enregistrement) et presque systématiquement par Time-Shifting (regarder au début) sans être esclave du direct et de ses horaires imposés



colossus928 a dit:


> La bbox classique permet le contrôle du direct même sur TF1


Et pour cause: Bouygues Telecom et TF1 appartiennent au même groupe...


----------



## jmaubert (29 Novembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Oui et non.
> 
> _Déjà il faut savoir que l'interaction Molotov sur la télécommande a légèrement évolué il y a quelques semaines: avant dans un programme il suffisait d'effleurer le pavé tactile pour avancer ou reculer; à présent il faut faire pause (ou un clic sur le pavé tactile), puis avancer le curseur sur le pavé (comme avant), puis à nouveau faire play (ou reclic sur le pavé tactile).
> Ça m'a gonflé au début et on s'y fait (je pense que beaucoup de monde effleurait le pavé sans le faire exprès).
> ...


Voilà qui résume et explique parfaitement ( bien mieux que je n'aurais pu le faire ) ce que j'ai pu constater depuis quelques semaines. Merci !


----------



## nagra03 (3 Décembre 2017)

Bon, je ne vais pas ouvrir un nouveau fil, je vois que nous sommes chez des experts ! 
Mon problème à moi est simple: je viens de faire un tour sur le site de Molotov, que j'utilise en gratuit depuis un moment, et je ne parviens pas à savoir si l'appli Molotov peut tourner sur une ATV 3, ou si j'ai besoin d'une ATV 4. Si quelqu'un utilise Molotov avec une Apple TV 3, je suis preneur de l'info. Merci d'avance.


----------



## jmaubert (3 Décembre 2017)

nagra03 a dit:


> Bon, je ne vais pas ouvrir un nouveau fil, je vois que nous sommes chez des experts !
> Mon problème à moi est simple: je viens de faire un tour sur le site de Molotov, que j'utilise en gratuit depuis un moment, et je ne parviens pas à savoir si l'appli Molotov peut tourner sur une ATV 3, ou si j'ai besoin d'une ATV 4. Si quelqu'un utilise Molotov avec une Apple TV 3, je suis preneur de l'info. Merci d'avance.


Molotov fonctionne très bien sur mon Apple TV 3 !


----------



## Oizo (3 Décembre 2017)

jmaubert a dit:


> Molotov fonctionne très bien sur mon Apple TV 3 !



Attention Molotov tourne effectivement sur un AppleTV 3, mais en Airplay (via un iPhone, iPad, Mac...), on ne peut pas installer l'application Molotov directement dessus.


----------



## jmaubert (3 Décembre 2017)

Oizo a dit:


> Attention Molotov tourne effectivement sur un AppleTV 3, mais en Airplay (via un iPhone, iPad, Mac...), on ne peut pas installer l'application Molotov directement dessus.


Toutes mes excuses, j'ai en fait l'Apple TV 4 sur laquelle l'application Molotov fonctionne très bien ! Sur l'Apple TV 3 Molotov ne fonctionnera effectivement via Airplay !


----------



## ibabar (3 Décembre 2017)

Oizo a dit:


> Attention Molotov tourne effectivement sur un AppleTV 3, mais en Airplay (via un iPhone, iPad, Mac...), on ne peut pas installer l'application Molotov directement dessus.


Donc inutile...
_ Perte de l'intérêt de la télécommande de l'Apple TV
_ Immobilisation du device qui stream (pas de possibilité de l'utiliser conjointement) + chauffe et batterie qui fond


----------



## nagra03 (4 Décembre 2017)

jmaubert a dit:


> Toutes mes excuses, j'ai en fait l'Apple TV 4 sur laquelle l'application Molotov fonctionne très bien ! Sur l'Apple TV 3 Molotov ne fonctionnera effectivement via Airplay !


Merci Oizo et merci jmaubert ! A deux on est toujours plus forts ! J'ai la réponse qu'il me fallait, et même des précisions supplémentaires.


----------



## jmaubert (5 Décembre 2017)

nagra03 a dit:


> Merci Oizo et merci jmaubert ! A deux on est toujours plus forts ! J'ai la réponse qu'il me fallait, et même des précisions supplémentaires.


Tout le plaisir a été pour nous


----------



## Bombigolo (11 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir
Si parmi vous il y en a qui ont Molotov en version "payante" à 4€ et plus , 
avez vous constaté de réelles différences en qualité d'image / à la version gratuite ?
Cela n'est pas très clair sur leur site ou ils précisent que la HD est garantie avec toutes les options ,
mais sans préciser si il s'agit des options payantes (ou non ) ?

Je serais tenté de prendre cette version à 4€ , surtout pour le volume de bookmarks , mais me dis 
que si la qualité ne suit pas , je rechercherai d'autres solutions .

merci


----------



## colossus928 (11 Décembre 2017)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Si parmi vous il y en a qui ont Molotov en version "payante" à 4€ et plus ,
> avez vous constaté de réelles différences en qualité d'image / à la version gratuite ?
> ...



La version gratuite de base affiche du 720p. Les versions payantes affichent du 1080p. Je ne l'ai pas encore mais si tu as une TV 1080p, tu verras la différence de qualité si ton débit suit.

Mais dans tous les cas, la version à 4€ peut être testée pendant 1 mois gratuitement.


----------

